# left over brisket



## bensmokey (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi guys. What do we do with left over brisket. Could re-heat and have in rolls again but looking to make it into a new meal.


----------



## wade (Jul 13, 2015)

If it is still in a chunk cut it into roughly meal size portions and freeze. If you can vac pack before freezing then then even better. To eat just thaw out slowly in the fridge, wrap in foil and warm in a moderate oven until it gets up to 74 C. Slice and enjoy.

If you have small bits left then turn them into burned ends MMMmmmmmm


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 13, 2015)

Chilli!  But you are handicapped here by lack of ingredients ( ask Ospery2 ).  NO red beans and NO can of tomatoes PLEASE!    Stew!  Potatoes, carrots, onion, cabbage, french beans, maybe peas and corn.  Water and boil.  Stock cube if you think you need it. Don't thicken.  Let the smoke taste come through.  Maybe call it a "soup/stew"?  Pizza topping!  Tacos!  Shred it. On a warm flour tortilla.  Lettuce, tomato, finely chopped onion, green chilles finely chopped , coriander, maybe some sour cream!  WOW ( I LOVE Tex-Mex )!  Pasta sauce!  Whatever you can think of.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

